# جدول كثافة وتراكيز ماء جافيل



## chemnoor (2 يونيو 2013)

جدول كثافة وتراكيز ماء جافيل
يوضح التراكيز بوحدات مختلفة
درجة كلورية - % وزن / حجم - % وزن / وزن


----------



## dadyou (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ياريت وصف لصنع ماء جافيل


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (10 يونيو 2013)

بوركتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## مازن81 (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو حور1 (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم المهندس chemnoor الغالي ارجو التواصل معي للاهمية


----------

